# Favorite Feel Good Song/Music



## Slyck (May 27, 2010)

We have one for sad songs, how about for happy songs?

[yt]Rf69KPPcumI[/yt]


----------



## Ames (May 27, 2010)

[yt]5R_qnrezOZ8[/yt]

Happy!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 27, 2010)

Not really 'happy' songs, but they make _me_ feel happy.
------


This cheers me up, it's so awesome.

[yt]AbcwOHvoZbA[/yt]


This video, specifically.

[yt]cNdUfNvfdjU[/yt]


And this, if you ignore the lyrics.

[yt]5gIFm5earUY[/yt]


----------



## Ames (May 27, 2010)

Who could forget this?

[yt]hnAwPeqrdAk[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 27, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Who could forget this?
> 
> [HoppÃ­polla]


I didn't. I posted it in a better context (second video I posted), and you should definitely watch it, because it is brilliant.


----------



## Lemoncholic (May 27, 2010)

There's this if I want high energy feeling good

[YT]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LRdUDdkZW-w&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LRdUDdkZW-w&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]

And this for the more relaxed feeling good

[YT]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sM8VxCJwW8U&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sM8VxCJwW8U&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## Ames (May 27, 2010)

Teto said:


> I didn't. I posted it in a better context (second video I posted), and you should definitely watch it, because it is brilliant.



Ah.  Didn't see that. >.<

Also,

[yt]hcAy_9PCSvo[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 27, 2010)

Lemoncholic said:


> There's this if I want high energy feeling good
> 
> [Take What You Take]


TAKE WHAT YOU TAAAKE
GIVE WHAT YOU GIIIVE
BE WHAT YOU WANT
JUST AS LONG AS IT'S REAL



JamesB said:


> Ah.  Didn't see that. >.<


Even if you did see it, the title doesn't really tell you what song it is.
------

Love this song <3

[yt]b6qRLqgfcw4[/yt]


----------



## Larry (May 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtslwxL_Leg
This song is really catchy, and it picks me up, whenever I fall down.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVIedQ88rxY
This song makes me want to go to the beach!


----------



## Stawks (May 27, 2010)

[yt]RpQwZ_gdE1w[/yt]

[yt]lazcRyy1jN8[/yt]

[yt]m84bnzb9dow[/yt]

[yt]CMX2lPum_pg[/yt]

I really have no idea why these songs make me feel good.

Fat Lip reminds me of my childhood, I guess, but the rest are mysteries.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 27, 2010)

larry669 said:


> [youtube]v=dtslwxL_Leg[/youtube]
> This song is really catchy, and it picks me up, whenever I fall down.
> [youtube]v=CVIedQ88rxY&feature=related[/youtube]
> This song makes me want to go to the beach!


Remove the "v="s


----------



## Hir (May 27, 2010)

[yt]Oc3QnyGQMc8[/yt]


----------



## Takun (May 27, 2010)

[yt]gma5IUNMTn0[/yt]

:3c


----------



## Lemoncholic (May 27, 2010)

Teto said:


> TAKE WHAT YOU TAAAKE
> GIVE WHAT YOU GIIIVE
> BE WHAT YOU WANT
> JUST AS LONG AS IT'S REAL


You're a fan too? 

I also find this makes me feel pretty good 
[YT]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R8OOWcsFj0U&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R8OOWcsFj0U&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]

And this
[YT]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rR5xTgMwpiM&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rR5xTgMwpiM&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## Stawks (May 27, 2010)

Takun said:


> [yt]gma5IUNMTn0[/yt]
> 
> :3c



Best pick so far.

Simple Man also makes me smile.


----------



## Taralack (May 27, 2010)

[yt]Fz2ZDeTYgTs[/yt]


----------



## Ames (May 27, 2010)

Takun said:


> [Klaus Nomi awesomeness]
> 
> :3c



Man, Klaus Nomi is fucking epicsauce.


----------



## Ames (May 27, 2010)

Teto said:


> And this, if you ignore the lyrics.
> 
> [yt]5gIFm5earUY[/yt]



Oh wow that contrast between the lyrics and the positive rhythm is fucking ingenious.


----------



## Alstor (May 27, 2010)

Best feel good song ever. No doubt.

[yt]bjPqsDU0j2I[/yt]

Yes, I cheated.


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 27, 2010)

*runs for cover*, but I am serious.

[yt]7PstAbCdK8U[/yt]


----------



## Milo (May 27, 2010)

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/I_tIss1OhGM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/I_tIss1OhGM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

a slow tempo feel good song... it calms me <3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 27, 2010)

Lemoncholic said:


> You're a fan too?


Yeah, I think Lily Allen is great. And after reading the rest of this post, I think that will be made clear.



JamesB said:


> Oh wow that contrast between the lyrics and the positive rhythm is fucking ingenious.


Here's another one that contrasts the lyrics to the music:

[yt]WPmH1fzZ-zk[/yt]

Lily Allen does that a lot, if I remember.



Alstor said:


> Best feel good song ever. No doubt.
> 
> [Mr Blue Sky]


I prefer Lily Allen's cover:

[yt]7oTQl2ixMZQ[/yt]


----------



## Icky (May 27, 2010)

[yt]ZXhuso4OTG4[/yt]

EDIT: Yay, I know how to embed youtube videos now.


----------



## CVGamer (May 27, 2010)

I don't know why it makes me feel happy, but it does.

Three Days Grace - Lost In You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBeCKmIN8bQ


----------



## Ames (May 28, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> [Successfully embedded video]
> 
> EDIT: Yay, I know how to embed youtube videos now.



FINALLY.  Congrats.

Also, I'm surprised nobody posted this yet:

[yt]3b0J8cw8ZWE[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 28, 2010)

JamesB said:


> FINALLY.  Congrats.





JamesB said:


> Also, I'm surprised nobody posted this yet:
> 
> [Blood Sugar]


Blood Sugar is great. My favourite Pendulum songs are probably *Girl In The Fire* and *Watercolour* (Not the album version, they fucked it up during mastering, the single kicks it's ass).
------

Another two (GIAA <3)

[yt]HvCXMZgl_Ro[/yt]      [yt]J-wtWoFNTjQ[/yt]

(Pretty sure In The Distance Fading is another album version that was ruined during mastering. The above is the single version.​


----------

